# Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????



## Mefospezialist (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Mefoangler

Ich bin sehr Interressiert wie Ihr eure Meerforellen anschlagt bzw drillt.
Wir gehen einfach mal von einer Bissentfernung von 30-50 Metern aus.

Da wären ein Paar Dinge zu klären!

Ich weiß das nicht ein Drill dem anderen exact gleicht aber die Grunddrilltechnik sollte ja jeder für sich haben. (denk ich mal)

*Das was mich Interressiert wäre:*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch    einfach nur in die Bremse laufen? *
*3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?*
*3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )*
*4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*

*Wie macht Ihr es?*
*Jetzt sind die Spezis gefragt. Viel Spaß dabei.*

*Ich freue mich auf die Antworten*


----------



## sunny (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
        Monofil.
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch  
       einfach nur in die Bremse laufen? *
       Ich schlage recht kräftig an, aber als voll durchgezogen würde ich das 
       nicht bezeichnen.
*3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?*
       Ich drille über die Bremse. Rücklauf habe bisher noch an keiner Rolle 
       gebraucht. Müsste für mich garnicht vorhanden sein.
*3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / 
        zur Seite )*
       Nach oben, die Aktion der Rute soll ja schließlich den Fisch ermüden.
*4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
       Ich drille den Fisch weitestgehend aus.
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*
       Keschern.


----------



## Chicago Angler (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
Geflochtene
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen? *
Auch kraeftig, voll durchziehen ist mit geflochtener Schnurr eigentlich nicht noetig.
*3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )*
nachoben, ausser wenn der Fisch extrem zur Seite wegzieht.
*4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
Ich behalte meist meine Fische, deshalb drille ich die aus.
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*
Kescher


----------



## Pattex (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
Geflochtene
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen? *
Es reicht ein Anheben der Rute
*3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )*
Normaller Weise Mittendrin aber wenn der Fisch an die Oberfläche kommt und springt dann ist es besser, wenn man die Rute ein bisschen senkt.
*4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
Auf jeden Fall müde machen. 
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*
Ich nehme lieber den Kescher da man sich dann nicht so viel im Wasser bewegen muss während des Drills.
*3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?*
Es kommt drauf an wie groß der Fisch ist. Da Kleine eher weniger große Fluchten machen als Große und man sie daher mit der Bremse ausdrillen kann.
Bei den Großen würde ich eher auf die Rücklaufsperre greifen, da man damit die schnellen und weiten Fluchten besser abfedern kann als mit der Bremse.


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				Mefospezialist schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mefoangler
> 
> Ich bin sehr Interressiert wie Ihr eure Meerforellen anschlagt bzw drillt.
> Wir gehen einfach mal von einer Bissentfernung von 30-50 Metern aus.
> ...



da sind ein paar Fragen bei .....   :q:q:q:q
hab noch nie nich gehört,gesehen,gelesen das einer die Mefos stranden tut ... #d 
uswusw ... denke bei der Schnurwahl wäre es wohl interessant ...
aber bin ja auch kein (Mefo)Spezie(alist) ....


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
Geflochtene 
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen? *
Ich hebe die Rute nur an. Die geflochtene Schnur sorgt dafür das der Haken greift.
*3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?*
Bremse
*3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )*
Mittig, nach oben. Wenn der Fisch an die Oberfläche kommt senke ich die Rute und drehe sie zur Seite, damit sie weiter abfedern kann. Das verhindert (meist) ein springen der Forelle.
*4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
Mal so mal so. Beisst sie sehr dicht vor der Rute, dann so schnell wie möglich randrillen. Meist ist der Fisch so überrumpelt das er kaum an richtige Gegenwehr denkt. Langes rumspielen an kurzer Schnur (geflochtene) lässt die Chancen des Fisches nur unnötig steigen. Auf weitere Entfernung drille ich die Forelle aus.
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*
Kleinere: Handlandung, große : Stranden. Ich habe schon seit vielen Jahren keinen Kescher mehr dabei !


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab noch nie nich gehört,gesehen,gelesen das einer die Mefos stranden tut ... #d


 
Dann bin ich der erste von dem du hörst !


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich der erste von dem du hörst !



jo ! :m


----------



## gofishing (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Ich habe auch schon einige gestandet.

Ist das so ungewöhlich?

TL

Ralph


----------



## dacor (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?

Geflochtene, es sei denn das wasser ist sehr klar, glatt und es gibt nachlaeufer. 
dann explodieren die fische oft direkt vor dir an der oberflaeche. bei geflochtener schlitzt dir der fisch schnell aus.

2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch 
einfach nur in die Bremse laufen?
nicht zu hart, mefos haben ein weiches maul


3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?

bremse

3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )

oben

4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?

nach schlechten erfahrungen (oder ganz besonders einer sehr schlechten und schmerzhaften erfahrung) versuche ich den fisch ganz auszudrillen.

5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?

keschern


----------



## goeddoek (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Moin !

Bin zwar kein Spezi ( meine Forelle auf LL hat 63cm - gilt das ?    ) antworte aber trotzdem |bla: 

1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene? 

Geflochtene mit ca 2m Fluocarbon
2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen?                                                                       Ganz vorsichtig - meist sind die selbst gehakt
3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf? 
Bremse
3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite ) 
Halbhoch, damit die Rute "arbeitet"
4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit? 
So lang wie nötig ( will sie ja nicht verlieren) - so kurz wie möglich > will nicht damit "rumspielen" um mit langen Drills zu prahlen
5. Keschern oder eher Stranden? 
Keschern - wie soll ich die sonst zurücksetzen #c


----------



## Tüdel (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
Mono
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen?*
eher dezent - schneller 20° Ruck ohne übertriebene Gewalt - halt aus dem Handgelenk
*3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?*
Bremse
*3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )*
Nach oben, solange der Fisch nicht aus dem Wasser kommt. Kommt die Forelle zur Oberfläche, komme ich ihr mit der Rute entgegen, so dass diese nur noch eine Neigung von ca. 45° hat. Bei 'nem richtigen Tanz einer größeren MeFo neige ich die Rute auch mal zur Seite, wie von Mario beschrieben.
*4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
Fallweise ... Im Prinzip auch so wie Mario
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*
Keschern (nicht wie Mario), hab' keine Lust, während des Drills noch an Land zu latschen. Es gab' aber auch Fälle in denen ich sie gestrandet habe.

@ HD4ever:
Damit wäre ich der 2. von dem Du das hörst.


----------



## Pattex (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Und bist du schon mal im Drill auf dem Weg zum Land auf die Schnauze gefallen?
Wenn man sich mit dem Fisch an der Angel ans Land waten muss ist das bestimmt nicht so toll. Und wenn man dann mal ein bisschen schneller watet und auch noch Steine im Wasser liegen ist man schneller als was man denkt voll im Wasser. 
Dies konnte ich vor 2 Jahren mal an der Ostsee beobachten.
Sieht verdammt lustig aus wenn er gerade am drillen ist und dann im Wasser liegt. Und dieser konnte sich besonders ärgern, da er auch noch den Fisch dadurch verloren hat.
Ich ziehe auf jeden Fall einen Kescher vor.


----------



## dacor (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

ach ja, gefaerbte werde ich in zukunft nicht mehr keschern, genausowenig untermassige fische


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> Keschern (nicht wie Mario), hab' keine Lust, während des Drills noch an Land zu latschen.


 
Ich gehe nur für große Fische an Land. Nur wenn ich stranden will. Ansonsten spielt sich alles im Wasser ab. Handlandung, abhaken, "healing" und Releasen oder abschlagen und versorgen....
Kleine, die ich zurücksetzen will hebe ich nach Möglichkeit nichtmal aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Tüdel (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> [...]  Handlandung, abhaken, "healing" und Releasen oder abschlagen und versorgen....
> Kleine, die ich zurücksetzen will hebe ich nach Möglichkeit nichtmal aus dem Wasser.


 
#6 Sauberes Arbeiten! #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
Meistens Geflochtene 
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen?* 
Ein schneller kurzer Anschlag 
*3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?*
Bremse
*4. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )*
Rein nach Gefühl. Meistens wohl recht hoch, allerdings bei "Fluchtgefahr" der Meefo nach oben, ist die Rute unten.
*5. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
Wie Mario. Mal so mal so. Beisst sie sehr dicht vor der Rute, dann so schnell wie möglich randrillen. Meist ist der Fisch so überrumpelt das er kaum an richtige Gegenwehr denkt. Langes rumspielen an kurzer Schnur (geflochtene) lässt die Chancen des Fisches nur unnötig steigen. Auf weitere Entfernung drille ich die Forelle aus.
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*
Kleinere: Handlandung, große : keschern
Auch bei mir verlassen Meefos von 40 cm und kleiner das Wasser nicht. Es sei denn, der Hacken sitzt in den Kiemen.
Ist mir leider schon mal passiert. Echt schade um die Kleine. :c


----------



## detlefb (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

@ Harleyfahrer,

ich bin dann der dritte....


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe nur für große Fische an Land. Nur wenn ich stranden will. Ansonsten spielt sich alles im Wasser ab. Handlandung, abhaken, "healing" und Releasen oder abschlagen und versorgen....
> Kleine, die ich zurücksetzen will hebe ich nach Möglichkeit nichtmal aus dem Wasser.


 

Also,........ich würde sagen stranden hat irgendwas mit Strand, also Sand zu tun und da wo wenigstens son bischen Sand zum stranden ist gehts auch ganz gut. Aber da wo Felsen, Steine und Blasentang am Ufer sind|kopfkrat .......naja viel Spaß kann ich nur sagen. Und dein wasserscheues Hündchen wird Dich auch nicht rausziehen ....#d 

Grüße Andreas|wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Sicher gibt es Stellen wo ein stranden nicht möglich wäre.
Da versuche ich das ja auch nicht! Gibt da noch den Schwanzwurzelgriff !


----------



## dacor (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

schwanzwurzelgriff bei meerforelle ist meiner meinung nach ne kritische sache. im gegnsatz zum lachs hat die schwanzwurzel bei der meefo keine kerbe sondern ist eher gerade. aber ich habs noch nie probiert, vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Glaub mir, es geht  !


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Ich würd mal sagen, dass der Schwanzwurzelgriff eher beim Lachs angewand wird. Bei ner Mefo müsste man doch abrutschen, da sich da nicht die Schwanzwurzel wieder verbreitert am Ende wie beim Lachs.

Ich hab das noch nicht versucht.
Muss ich aber auch nicht.
Ich verwende lieber einen Kescher damit kann man den Fisch am sichersten landen.


----------



## havkat (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Moin!

Stranden auf (bewachsenen) Steinen funzt noch viel besser als auf Sand.

Der Versuch eine Forelle durch den Tang zu pflügen, hat nix mit Stranden zu tun, eher mit - "ich weiß nicht was ich tue, aber ich versuchs mal" .

Ich weiß aber, dass Mario so´ne Aktion nicht gemeint hat. 

Wenn der Untergrund ein Rückwaten nicht gestattet, bzw. wenn es zu viele Stolperfallen gibt, wird gekeschert.
Bunte und alles unter fuffzich geht von Hand, im Wasser retour.

Achja!

Anhieb: Volles Rohr.
Drill: Hart und herzlich. Viel Rute, wenig bis keine Bremse bei Ottonormalfischen.
Die Dicken holen sich die Schur die sie brauchen. Gratis gibt´s vom Vaddi keine Leine.


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Stranden auf (bewachsenen) Steinen funzt noch viel besser als auf Sand....


 
Und dann am besten noch ne kleine Welle von achtern....da geht das fast von alleine


----------



## havkat (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Jupp!

Die merkt gaanich, watt die Stunde geschlagen hat.


----------



## Gnilftz (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Gratis gibt´s vom Vaddi keine Leine.



#6 #6 #6 
So soll dat sein!
Man rechnet 1min Drilldauer pro Kilo als Durchschnitt.
Hat auch fast immer funktioniert... 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## wobbler michi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
Meistens Geflochtene 
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen?* 
Ein starker kurzer Anschlag 
*3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?*
Bremse
*4. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )*
hoch,wenn die Meerforelle an die Oberfläche kommt,zur seite
*5. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
 Mal so mal so.nach Gefühl 
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*
bis ca. 60 cm Kescher,darüber lieber Stranden.
Habe noch keine große beim Stranden verloren,beim Keschern schon

Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Mepps (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> #6 #6 #6
> So soll dat sein!
> Man rechnet 1min Drilldauer pro Kilo als Durchschnitt.
> Hat auch fast immer funktioniert...
> ...


hmm hat bei meiner trutte nich geklappt: 5 Kg und hat doch glatt ne halbe stunde gedauert:c :c :c 

:q :q :q


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> #6 #6 #6
> So soll dat sein!
> Man rechnet 1min Drilldauer pro Kilo als Durchschnitt.
> Hat auch fast immer funktioniert...
> ...



Ich schmeiß mich weg...:q 
Du willst wohl meinen Benutzernamen haben...  |krach:
Dann sach mal an: 
Lohnt es sich, meine Greys auf Rollerendringe umzurüsten? #c 

Gernot :m #h


----------



## Gnilftz (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt es sich, meine Greys auf Rollerendringe umzurüsten?



Bei Dir nich... :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## dacor (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				wobbler michi schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 4. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )
> hoch,wenn die Meerforelle an die Oberfläche kommt,zur seite
> *


*

...was mich an eine andere frage erinnnert, die ich shcon immer mal stellen wollte: wie verhindert man das die meerforelle springt??*


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Zitat dacor


> wie verhindert man das die meerforelle springt??


Da *kann* es zwei Möglichkeiten geben.
1. Rute runter, ggf. sogar Spitze ins Wasser ( klappt manchmal)  
2. Schnurspannung lösen. Also die Rute schnell Richtung Fisch führen (klappt auch nur manchmal, allerdings ist die Verlustgefahr der Meefo doch recht hoch) #6 
Ansonsten gibt es kaum ne Möglichkeit.
Am besten Schnur auf Spannung halten und die Sprünge *genießen. :q *


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Auch nicht schwer,
am besten machst Du es nicht so wie Heiko, äh, Gnilftz :q 

Also den Ball (Rute  ) flach halten.

Aber zum anderen, wenn Meerforellen springen, entsteht der Kick, der süchtig macht  

R.R. #h


----------



## detlefb (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Schnurspannung lösen. Also die Rute schnell Richtung Fisch führen (klappt auch nur manchmal, allerdings ist die Verlustgefahr der Mefo doch recht hoch)



Das heißt dann in den Berichten kurz "Longline Release":q


----------



## Mepps (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Achja!
> 
> Anhieb: Volles Rohr.
> ...


 
hmm das hört sich aber brutal an|kopfkrat   hast du mit der methode nicht viele aussteiger? ok je länger man drillt desto höher ist die gefahr, dass ein fisch ausschlitzt aber "volles rohr" hört sich für mich auch problematisch an!? also ich habe spaß am drillen eines fisches...und versuche den drill nicht unnötig in die länge zu ziehen aber auch nicht den fisch zu überrumpeln..
--meine meinung 
lg jonas


----------



## Tüdel (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Ich wollt' nochma' was zu der Minute pro Kilo sagen:

Auch wenn Ihr mich jetzt Weichei schimpft, so 'ne 65er mit rund 3 KG ... die hab' ich wirklich selten innerhalb von 3 Minuten am Laden, aber ich werd weiter üben   und sach denn bescheid, wenn ich soweit bin :q .


 - Einschränkung:
Mit der Fliegenrute werde ich nicht mal versuchen dat zu schaffen.​


----------



## havkat (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

@Mepps

Brutal?

Brutal nenne ich es, mit ´ner Mittfünfziger ´ne Viertelstunde rumzuspielen.



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Kg und hat doch glatt ne halbe stunde gedauert



Sorry, aber das ist feinstes Anglerlatein, oder deine Uhr ist defekt, oder der Fisch war bei der Landung schon an Erschöpfung eingegangen.

Oder du sollstes Lotto spielen. Bei dem Glück! 

Ein harter, ich meine hammerharter Anhieb (Mono, sonst nix) ist, m. E. nach, die Vorraussetzung um einen Drill erfolgreich zu beenden.
Ich möchte nämlich, dass mein Haken durchdringt und nicht an Knochenplatten langrutscht um dann an einem Häutchen zu kleben.

Diese "Drills" wären mir einfach zu kurz.

Ein forcierter (nicht "brutaler" ) Drill ist die beste Chance aus der Veranstaltung als Gewinner hervorzugehen.
Eine Blanke, der man keine Luft lässt wird in kurzer Zeit brav und recht zügig ausgedrillt.

Wenn meine Spinnrute, unter Vollast, die gewünschte Aktion bis ins Handteil hat, dann bitteschön soll sie diese  nicht nur in der guten Stube, sondern auch am Wasser zeigen.
Eine Rolle ist ein Gerät das Schnur bevorratet, versehen mit einer Bremse die Schnur freigibt, wenn die Rute nicht mehr ausreicht um den Fisch zu parieren.

Aber erst dann!

Die Aussage - "Verloren, trotz vorsichtigen Drills und weicher Bremse...." - habe ich schon x-mal gehört.

Muss heißen: "Verloren *weil*......"


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Hallo Mefospezialist,#h 

  würde mich gerne mit einer weiteren Frage einklinken :m .
  Ich fische gerne mit Ruten in 10,bzw.11 Fuß .
  Solange der Fisch draußen ist ,alles toll.
  Nur beim keschern habe ich die langen Stöcke schon so
  manches mal verflucht.
  Bin ich zu ungeschickt,oder kennt ihr das auch?

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich zu ungeschickt,oder kennt ihr das auch?
> Gruß
> j.Breithardt |wavey:




Tja was soll ich jetzt sagen|kopfkrat , ich kenn das nicht:q  . 

Das ist doch ne ganz normale Rutenlänge, wo genau bestehen denn die Schwierigkeiten? 

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass du den Fisch zu dicht an dich ran holst und wenn du dann die Rute zum Keschern anhebst zu wenig Schnur draußen hast. Kann das sein?


----------



## Tüdel (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @Mepps
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Broder (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



> aber bisweilen das Problem, dass kleinere Fische bei so einem Verfahren von mir nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden konnten, weil die Verletzungen durch Anhieb und Drill zu stark waren. Insbesondere die Kiemenbögen und der hintere Bereich des Unterkiefers sind bei Meerforellen so weich, dass ein harter Anhieb dort ein ziemliches Schlachtfeld hinterläßt.



Das muß dann aber schon ein kleiner Fettmops gewesen sein + geflochtener Schnur ....

ach Havkat, kann son hammerharter Anhieb nicht auch nach hinten losgehen - ich meine das man dadurch den Fisch verliert weil der Haken ausschlitzt - herausgerissen wird - meine Fische - Meerforellen haben selten den Drillig im Maul sondern der Haken hängt meist klassisch in der dicken Lippe oder irgendwo am Maul außen ....
#h


----------



## goeddoek (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Moin |wavey: 


Zitat von j. Breithardt
Bin ich zu ungeschickt,oder kennt ihr das auch?
Gruß


Also das dass an der Rutenlänge liegt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Meine letzte ( bisher natürlich) Meerforelle habe ich mit einer Mitchel Emotion mit3,30Länge gefangen. Das geht  

Tippe auch darauf, dass Du vielleicht ein bischen zu lange "getüdelt" hast. Wie gesagt, mache ich einen kurzen, knappen "Anschlag" wenn ich mit geflochtener angle und sehe zu, dass die Mefo so schnell wie möglich "ausgedrillt" kriege. Nur ist der Anschlag bei mir ( eben wegen der geflochtenen Schnur) eher ein Schwipp aus dem Handgelenk.

Bremse habe ich immer ziemlich weit offen, denn meistens hing der Drilling im Maulwinkel > also vorsichtig gedrillt aber schon "gegengehalten" und versucht, den Fisch bei einer versuchten Flucht "aus der Bahn" zu bringen. Dann is er ruckzuck fertich für'n Kescher.

Wie gesagt - meine Vorgehensweise und keine generelle Regel. Macht wohl jeder anders


----------



## Tüdel (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Das muß dann aber schon ein kleiner Fettmops gewesen sein + geflochtener Schnur ....


 
Nö, waren eine 42er und eine 40er. Beide eher schlank als fett und wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben 0,25er Mono.
Waren aber wohl eher Unglücksfälle für die Fische (ungünstige Position des Hakens im Rachen).


----------



## havkat (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Moin!

@j. Breithardt

Lass mehr Schnur draußen. So bummelich mindestens der Gesamtrutenlänge entsprechend.
Kommt darauf ob und wie tief du im Wasser stehst.
Kescherarm ausgestreckt.

Rutenhand etwa auf Augenhöhe.

Rute auf 11 Uhr Position.

Dann den Arm, nicht die Rute, nach hinten bewegen und den Fisch so zu Kescher führen.

Feddich.

Bezieht sich auf´s Keschern beim Waten.

@Tüdel

Solche Trümmerfelder habe ich nur sehr selten. Passiert, m. E. nach, nur wenn die Lütten permanent springen und schütteln, bzw. wenn man das zulässt. 
Verletzte Kiemenbögen haben nix mit der Drilltechnik zu tun, sondern mit dem Inhalieren des Köders.

Bei solchen Fischen breche ich auch mit meiner 50cm-Regel und hole den Priest raus, is klar.

@Broder

Aussen sitzende Haken haben ja nu mal gornix mit dem Anhieb zu tun, sondern damit wie die Forelle den Köder nimmt. (Kopfbisse)
Der schlechteste Hakensitz überhaupt, meiner Meinung nach.
Können sich mit links aushebeln.
Solltest vielleicht deine Köderführung überdenken?


Wo und ob die Mefos ´ne dicke Lippe haben, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Oder meinst du Meeräschen? 
Wäre aber ebenfalls ein äußerst heikler Hakensitz, besonders wenn da ein paar Kilos dranhängen.

Die Sorge, dass ich durch meinen Anhieb ein Ausschlitzen provoziere habe ich nicht.
Im Gegenteil. Aus´m Maulwinkel oder Kieferknochen schlitzt nix aus.

Aber so hat jeder seine Erfahrungen.............


----------



## Hov-Micha (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

´nAbend allerseits #h 

1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?
ja, nur in umgekehrter Reihenfolge! |kopfkrat 
2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen? 
Wenn dir mal jede Mefo überhaupt Zeit zum anschlagen läßt! Normal "kernig" anschlagen, wir sind aber beim angeln und nicht beim Baseball :m 
3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?
Bremse & Rute
4. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )
Normalerweise hoch, wenn die sich wälzen (was ja eh meist die Lütten machen) ziemlich waagerecht!Wenn die springen kommt die Rutenspitze ins Wasser.
5. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?
Meist weisste ja direkt ob´s was dolles ist oder nicht! Wenn die dem Druck nachläuft zügig rankurbeling. Entscheide dann auf Sicht ob die releast wird, dann auch kein Kescher. Im Wasser lösen, ggf kurz in offener Hand halten. Wenn die halbwegs fit ist schwimmt sie von alleine..
6. Keschern oder eher Stranden?
Hab 3x gestrandet..weil Kescher nach ´ner Pause am Strand lag und es den ganzen Tag kein Zupfer gab   Soll der Fisch mit-->Kescher, wenn nicht 1-2 Versuche im Wasser zu releasen! Sonst ab in die Maschen.

Meistens brauchste Dir aber über diese Punkte nicht den Kopp zerbrechen #q 
wie war das mit den 1000 Würfen nochmal :q :q 

TL
Micha


----------



## dacor (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zum anderen, wenn Meerforellen springen, entsteht der Kick, der süchtig macht



also ich habe die mit abstand groesste meefo, die ich je drann hatte bei einem sprung direkt vor dem kescher verloren.
solche erlebnisse machen alles andere als suechtig. ich werde naechstes mal die rute runter nehmen. natuerlich nur wenn ich die ruhe habe in so einer situation richtig zu reagieren.


----------



## Broder (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @Broder
> 
> 
> Die Sorge, dass ich durch meinen Anhieb ein Ausschlitzen provoziere habe ich nicht.
> ...



Da wo nix ausschlitzen kann ist es sicher dann auch richtig einen kräftigen Anhieb zu setzten und sorgt der Anhieb dafür das der Haken gut festsitzt.
Ich denke mal das ich schon einen guten Anhieb habe - glaube aber zuviel ist auchnicht so gut - Haken könnte schneller ausschlitzen - #h genauso wie man mit geflochtener Schnur mehr Aussteiger hat und die hat man ja auch weils mit geflecht härter zugeht, dh aber nicht das man mit multifiler Schnur immer Aussteiger hat und genauso ist es wohl auch mit dem sehr kräftigen Anhieb an monofiler Schnur, besonders wenn schon arg viel Schnur draußen ist und der Anhieb noch gut durchkommen soll.


----------



## Böx (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Ich drille die Meefo auch nicht anders wie jeden anderen Fisch an der Spinnrute. #c

Da ich mit geflochtener Fische, setze ich einen kurzen Anhieb aus dem Handgelenk. Mehr ist eh nicht möglich da der Fisch bei Geflochtener eh meist schon hängt bevor überhaupt jemand nen Anhieb setzten kann. Hängt der Fisch zeige ich ihm mit dem nötigen Druck den Weg an Land und fertig. Soll heissen, bestimmt und mit Druck drillen aber nicht brutal und auf Teufel komm raus. Wer sein Gerät kennt, weiss ab welcher Belastung seine Rute nicht mehr genügend puffert und genau ab da sollte dann die Rollenbremse ihre Arbeit aufnehmen. Kurz vorm Keschern in der Endphase des Drills drehe ich allerdings die Bremse der Rolle sehr weit auf und führe den Fisch mit dem Zeigefinger auf der Spule über den Kescher. So kann ich zur Not nochmals schnell auf eine letzte Flucht des Fisches reagieren und dosiert mit dem Finger bremsen.


----------



## goeddoek (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Prima, Böx #h 

Wenn das also bei Dir und bei mir funktioniert, kann es sooo verkehrt ja nicht sein


----------



## Charly_Brown (24. März 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

.....hochhol....

Schnur: Stroft GTM 0,25er
Rute: Balzer Magna Matrix Seatrout


Also ich war in den letzten Tagen oft mit ´nem Kollegen angeln und wir konnten auch fünf Fische rankurbeln, wovon wir 3 wieder released haben ( sollen ja auch für´s Abendbort reichen ;-)) 
Besonders ich hatte mehrere Probleme mit Austeigern. Ich hab die Bremse immer sehr soft eingestellt, und setze den Anhieb sofort wenn ich den "Hänger" bemerke. Allerdings halte ich die Rute auch annähernd auf 90° zur Schnur und schlage dann kurz an.

Haltet ihr die Rute eher im rechten Winkel zur Schnur, oder eher in Richtung Schnur und schlagt dann an????

Mir sind die Fisch teilweise nach kurzem und deutlichem Druck auf der Rute einfach abgehauen. Für mich heißt das, das der Haken schon irgendwo festgehangen hat und sich dann gelöst hat. Kann ich dies mit einem kräftigeren und längere (weiterem) Anschlag verbessern???


Danke für alle Tipps.


----------



## havkat (25. März 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Moin!

Wie erwähnt........

Der Anhieb (auf Distanz) ist, meiner Meinung nach, die Grundvorraussetzung um den Fisch zu landen.

Der Haken muss greifen, sonst is alles nach ein paar Kopfschlägen vorbei.

Ich halte die Rutenspitze in einem sehr stumpfen Winkel zur Schnur, dicht über die Oberfläche.
Bei 90° hast du kaum noch Raum und einen ordentlichen Anhieb zu setzen.

Ich schlage diagonal, schräg nach oben an, bis mir der Blank an die linke Schulter "tippt".


Setze auch noch einen drauf. 

So wie die Rute in Endposition ist und ich die Rolle vor der Nase habe setzte ich, unmittelbar nach oder fast noch während des Anhiebs, mit zwei, drei schnellen Kurbelumdrehungen nach.

Stell die Bremse mal von "soft" auf "strong" und forciere den Drill von Beginn an.
Bei softer Bremse ist ein konkreter Anschlag nicht durchzubringen. So wie die Bremse beim Anschlag Laut gibt, ist ein großer Teil der Energie verpufft.

Kontakt is alles!


----------



## JunkieXL (25. März 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Beim Anschlagen halte ich die Spule fest damit bekomme ich auch bei soft eingestellter Bremse sogut wie immer den Anschlag durch!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?
- geflochtene mit 8 Metern mono Vorfach
2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen?
- sachter Ruck
3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?
- Bremse und Rutenbewegung
3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )
- seitlich 45° nach oben
4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?
- müde machen und versuchen unten zu halten nicht zum Sprung animieren
5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?
- Nur nasser Kescher vielleicht wird sie ja wieder frei gelassen

Biddö!


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. März 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

*1. Benutzte Schnur: Monofile oder Geflochtene?*
- geflochtene + 1 Meter Flou 
*2. Anschlag voll durchgezogen oder eher sachte? Oder laßt ihr den Fisch einfach nur in die Bremse laufen?*
- Anschlag, es sei denn der Fisch beißt unter der Ruitenspitze
*3. Drillt Ihr über die Bremse oder über den Rücklauf?*
- Fische eine weiche Rute mit wenig WG, wenn die krumm bis in's Handteil ist kommt die Bremse sonst eben nicht...
*3. Wie haltet Ihr die Rute im Drill? ( Nachoben/ nach unten / Mittendrin / zur Seite )*
- Situationsbedingt mal hoch und mal flach. Wechsel ich während des Drills 
*4. Macht Ihr den Fisch müde oder so schnell wie möglich an Land damit?*
- Möglichst schnell an Land damit aber nicht übereifrig werden und zu früh zum keschern/stranden ansetzten. 
*5. Keschern oder eher Stranden?*- Soweit möglich immer stranden. Wennn ich 40m vom Ufer entfernt bin oder der Fisch braun bzw. zu klein ist natürlich handlanden oder keschern aber sonst immer annen Strand damit. 
Habe beim stranden noch keinen einzigen Fisch verloren auch nicht bei vielen Steinen+Kraut. Vom keschern kann ich das nicht behaupten...


----------



## Frühaufsteher (25. März 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*

Moin,
Angel, alte Sportex turbospin 3,00 m, Rolle alte Twin-Power 4000F
*1. Schnur: *Ausschließlich Monofil Stroft GTM 0,25
*2. Anschlag:* Einmal knackig anschlagen bei strammer Bremse, danach stelle ich sofort die Bremse weicher ein und nehme eventuell den Finger zum bremsen auf die Rolle. 
*3. Haltung der Rute im Drill:* Wenn die Forelle nach unten abtaucht Rute hoch, wenn die Forelle oben wühlt Rute rechtwinklig zur Seite, wenn die Trutte springt Rutenspitze ins Wasser und Druck raus. 
*4. Drilltechnik:* Kleinere Forellen werden schnell rangekurbelt, größere Forellen dürfen sich erst mal draußen austoben bis die Schwanzflosse aus dem Wasser ragt,( kann schon mal 10 min dauern) aber auch hier wird ständig Druck ausgeübt.
*5. Keschern oder stranden:* 90 % Keschern, da ich auch beim stranden schon Forellen verloren habe. Braune- schlanke- und untermaßige Trutten werden gleich im Wasser mit der Aterienzange vom Haken befreit.

Nächste Woche greife ich auch mal wieder an!!!:z :z


----------



## Haeck (25. März 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders ich hatte mehrere Probleme mit Austeigern. Ich hab die Bremse immer sehr soft eingestellt, und setze den Anhieb sofort wenn ich den "Hänger" bemerke. Allerdings halte ich die Rute auch annähernd auf 90° zur Schnur und schlage dann kurz an.



bremse zu und die rute arbeiten lassen, der fisch nimmt sich die schnur die er braucht. bei besonders heiklen fischen evtl. etw. nachstellen. ansonsten die bremse - ist sie einmal eingestellt - so belassen.



			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Haltet ihr die Rute eher im rechten Winkel zur Schnur, oder eher in Richtung Schnur und schlagt dann an????



im winkel ca. 30 grad seitlich o. nach oben um noch genügend spiel für den anschlag zu haben. 



			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind die Fisch teilweise nach kurzem und deutlichem Druck auf der Rute einfach abgehauen. Für mich heißt das, das der Haken schon irgendwo festgehangen hat und sich dann gelöst hat. Kann ich dies mit einem kräftigeren und längere (weiterem) Anschlag verbessern???



jein...diese frage weiß leider nur der fisch selbst zu beantworten...
um entsprechend reagieren zu können mußt du wissen wie der fisch den köder genommen hat (Kopf-, Schwanz- o. Bauchbeisser...)

mfg

haeck


----------



## Haeck (25. März 2006)

*AW: Drilltechniken Meerforelle????????????*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat dacor
> 
> Da *kann* es zwei Möglichkeiten geben.
> 1. Rute runter, ggf. sogar Spitze ins Wasser ( klappt manchmal)
> ...



- um sprünge generell vorzubeugen, rute von beginn des drills an runter nehmen. je nach  temperament  des fisches sogar bis zur steckverbindung wenns sein muß. nur so läßt sich ein heikler fisch unter kontrolle bringen ! (klappt seit drei jahren) 

mfg

haeck


----------

